# Do i need ColdPlug Hotplug with Kernel (manualy compiled)

## xprometeus

First i used genkernel to compile my kernel,but then i compiled it manualy.So do i need ColdPlug and Hotplug ?Are they still necessary ?Last edited by xprometeus on Wed Mar 29, 2006 6:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dsd

no, as long as you build support for all your hardware directly into the kernel (as opposed to modules)

----------

## xprometeus

thank you  for aswer,i was not sure .

----------

## potx22

how to remove coldplug and hotplug?

----------

## zeek

 *potx22 wrote:*   

> how to remove coldplug and hotplug?

 

```
rc-update del hotplug

emerge unmerge hotplug

rm /etc/init.d/hotplug

rc-update del coldplug

emerge unmerge coldplug

rm /etc/init.d/coldplug

```

----------

## Paapaa

 *dsd wrote:*   

> no, as long as you build support for all your hardware directly into the kernel (as opposed to modules)

 

Hmm, I think that if you are using udev, you NEED hotplug support enabled in the kernel - even if your modules are all built-in and even if you don't need the actual Hot-plug functionality. Udev needs hotplug. This is with the latest stable gentoo-sources 2.6.15.1 and udev. You don't need to emerge the hotplug tools, however. I also think that newer kernels (2.6.16?) don't even allow you to disable hotplug support as it is mandatory for udev.

----------

## hayalci

Nope, as the udev guide states, udev only requires "hotplug-base" and it is installed as a depencency. "hotplug" and "coldplug" packages are not dependencies and you may choose not to install them.

----------

